
Show HN: Task.js – Isomorphic work distribution across all cores - chadscira
https://github.com/icodeforlove/task.js?hn
======
chadscira
I found this later
[https://github.com/adambom/parallel.js](https://github.com/adambom/parallel.js)

But I was happy to benchmark the work processing/handling speed.

node.js results

# 1000 messages

\- 88.362ms - task.js (warm) - 144x faster

\- 227.758ms - task.js (cold) - 56x faster

\- 12785.515ms - parallelize

clientside results were similar

# 1000 messages

\- 361.251ms - task.js (warm) - 83x faster

\- 473.897ms - task.js (cold) - 63x faster

\- 29999.335ms - parallelize

